# Trade Rumor: Jefferson To Warriors, Lee To Wolves, Ellis To Knicks



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> There are rumors of three-way trade discussions among Golden State, Minnesota and New York, in which Al Jefferson would be sent to the Warriors, Lee to the Timberwolves, and Monta Ellis to the Knicks.
> 
> Lee visited Minnesota on Saturday but the team holds only $7 million of salary-cap space which means that Lee would be looking for a sign-and-trade to get him to the Wolves at a contract nearer to his market value.
> 
> Read more: http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._lee_to_wolves_ellis_to_knicks/#ixzz0sjcYy3X5


Not a fan Elis.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It would suck if the Knicks end up with Amare and Monta Ellis as their core for the future.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> It would suck if the Knicks end up with Amare and Monta Ellis as their core for the future.


do you have a better scenario thats actually plausible and realistic


thats better than anything the knicks have right now. though i wish we could groom our own talent from the draft but thats not looking like its going to happen anytime soon


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> do you have a better scenario thats actually plausible and realistic
> 
> 
> thats better than anything the knicks have right now. though i wish we could groom our own talent from the draft but thats not looking like its going to happen anytime soon


Something that doesn't involve Monta Ellis? You're not going to win with Ellis and you're not going to win without Ellis, so what's the point of getting him?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think Monta Ellis might not be the kind of guy you pursue if LeBron James is your target. Isn't this the guy that said he's the 2nd best swingman in the league behind only Kobe Bryant? In his little world, he actually thinks he's better than LeBron James and stated so. That is Marburyesque in stupidity.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I think Monta Ellis might not be the kind of guy you pursue if LeBron James is your target. Isn't this the guy that said he's the 2nd best swingman in the league behind only Kobe Bryant? In his little world, he actually thinks he's better than LeBron James and stated so. That is Marburyesque in stupidity.


Yeah if Isiah was still here he would probably do it but I doubt Donnie would. If we trade Lee to Minny I want Rubio.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Knicks4life said:


> Yeah if Isiah was still here he would probably do it but I doubt Donnie would. If we trade Lee to Minny I want Rubio.


If we trade Lee, it should be for an all-star that could lure LeBron here. To be perfectly honest, I keep Lee right where he is until we have some bearing on LeBron's plans because he's our golden ticket to dominating the next decade. With our draft picks gone the next two years, we have no choice to have him as our Plan A because Rubio is going to lose more games than he wins at this point.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Minnesota isn't interested in another PF anyway. They just signed Darko and another Euro big to long term contracts and have yet to move Jefferson/Love.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Kevin Love is very good but they have some phobia of him playing full games, so how about him in the S&T? Corey Brewer?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Something that doesn't involve Monta Ellis? You're not going to win with Ellis and you're not going to win without Ellis, so what's the point of getting him?



i didn;t single out monta just like you didn't. im talking about how if you're the knicks right now and you have basically nothing, than that is a start.

i dont like monta, but ill take him over duhon lol, and the rook forgot his name


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Knicks need a PG for sure, but there are so many talented guys available that I find it hard to believe that they can't get one of them. They should go after Luke Ridnour, get some 7ft defensive specialist that can run the floor and do Amare's dirty work (defense and rebounding). Move Galinari to the 3spot and sign a 3pt/defensive specialist like Afflalo next year for the 2 spot and that team will make the playoffs.

Hell, while they're at it, they should go after Tyrus Thomas and Tyson Chandler for the cheap. They shouldn't wait until all of the quality FAs have signed while waiting for Lebron to resign with the Cavs.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> i didn;t single out monta just like you didn't. im talking about how if you're the knicks right now and you have basically nothing, than that is a start.
> 
> i dont like monta, but ill take him over duhon lol, and the rook forgot his name


I don't think the goal for the knicks this offseason is solely "Get whoever that's better than currently on our roster." They didn't clear all that salary space so that they can become a team that helps other teams dump overpaid players. When you have a situation where trading Monta Ellis for nothing would help GS more than NY, that tells you a lot about the player. If NY really can't get anyone this offseason, I'd rather just hang on to the money and see if better opportunities arise.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't think the goal for the knicks this offseason is solely "Get whoever that's better than currently on our roster." They didn't clear all that salary space so that they can become a team that helps other teams dump overpaid players. When you have a situation where trading Monta Ellis for nothing would help GS more than NY, that tells you a lot about the player. If NY really can't get anyone this offseason, I'd rather just hang on to the money and see if better opportunities arise.


of course that wasn't the goal.... but i said lets be realistic. lebron has better suitors.

also, again I didn't single out monta. you stated _amare and ellis_ would suck if that was our core for the future. My reply was its better than what we currently have and its probably the most realistic situation for us as well... we dont have really anything going for us right now. are there better options in the future probably.... are the knicks going to be patient and walk away with nothing this free agency... probably not


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> of course that wasn't the goal.... but i said lets be realistic. lebron has better suitors.
> 
> also, again I didn't single out monta. you stated _amare and ellis_ would suck if that was our core for the future. My reply was its better than what we currently have and its probably the most realistic situation for us as well... we dont have really anything going for us right now. are there better options in the future probably.... are the knicks going to be patient and walk away with nothing this free agency... probably not


Hence why *it would suck*. I'm not saying that it won't happen, I'm just saying if it happened it would suck for Knicks fans because that team isn't going anywhere and it's clearly a short term move to get fans off their backs.

Look at it this way, the Knicks could've gotten Monta Ellis last year if they traded their expiring contracts for him. The move didn't make sense then and it doesn't make any sense now. Like you said, it's a move that the team is making out of desperation because all the other doors are closing on NY.

Going into this offseason the only thing that would turn the Knicks around is Lebron. Now that Lebron isn't coming (he still might) the best long term move for the Knicks is to rebuild through picks. Since the team doesn't have its own pick until 2013 (swap in 2011), they should try to acquire picks from other team using their salary space. This is what the Knicks should do if they want to turn the team around. But like you said, it probably won't happen because theres too much pressure for the team to do something this offseason.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not an Ellis fan even though he can light it up any given night and I feel that in D'Antoni's system he will look even better. I think if we are going to do a S&T w/ Lee involving Golden State, we have to get S. Curry. Any other deal with them I would just say no. Now if we are talking with Minny regarding a S&T, the ONLY deal I would make with them is C. Brewer and Rubio or Flynn for D. Lee. I think Minny would be more willing to trade Rubio since Flynn has shown that he can handle the PG responsibilities of the NBA. Ultimately, the Knicks are going to wait and see what Lebron's decision will be before making any trades or signing any fa's. I think they are pretty much out of the running for D-Wade and Bosh who knows whats happening with him. Since Amar'e is pretty much a lock (depending on if James want to play w/ him and/or Bosh decides to play in NY) we have to get a better PG to get him the rock. Look for NY to sign a PG or trade for one. Maybe L. Ridnour for the 3 years 15 mil? We shall see.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> The Knicks need a PG for sure, but there are so many talented guys available that I find it hard to believe that they can't get one of them. They should go after Luke Ridnour, get some 7ft defensive specialist that can run the floor and do Amare's dirty work (defense and rebounding). Move Galinari to the 3spot and sign a 3pt/defensive specialist like Afflalo next year for the 2 spot and that team will make the playoffs.
> 
> Hell, while they're at it, they should go after Tyrus Thomas and Tyson Chandler for the cheap. They shouldn't wait until all of the quality FAs have signed while waiting for Lebron to resign with the Cavs.


Ultimately, none of the aforementioned free agents you mentioned will do much of anything in the way of building a contender. Why bother when there are guys available that can make us into a dynasty (aka LeBron James)?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Is it possible that the interest in Monta Ellis is more at the root of needing an asset for a sign and trade? Like I said earlier, I think it would be difficult for LeBron to leave the Cavs outright in good conscience. If he leaves, I think he'd want it to be in a sign and trade in order for the Cavs to get player back. Is it possible the Knicks are positioning themselves to acquire Ellis in order reroute him to the Cavs for LeBron? They do need a 2 guard and would be in desperate need of a guy capable of putting up 20ppg. Monta certainly isn't LeBron but is young enough and dynamic enough a player for a team to compete with. More importantly, Ellis is locked into a multi-year deal that buys the Cavs time to bring in complimentary pieces.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Ultimately, none of the aforementioned free agents you mentioned will do much of anything in the way of building a contender. Why bother when there are guys available that can make us into a dynasty (aka LeBron James)?


He'll be more inclined to sign when he sees that he'll be captaining a team that has other players and not just Galinari and Curry.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> He'll be more inclined to sign when he sees that he'll be captaining a team that has other players and not just Galinari and Curry.


Isn't Amar'e a good enough start? LOL.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Isn't Amar'e a good enough start? LOL.


It's a very good start but they should have half their roster verbally comitted now. Getting James is going to take a big deal, not "come to the knicks cuz we're in new york but you'll be on a team as bad or worse than the cavs without big z or shaq"


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Hyperion said:


> It's a very good start but they should have half their roster verbally comitted now. Getting James is going to take a big deal, not "come to the knicks cuz we're in new york but you'll be on a team as bad or worse than the cavs without big z or shaq"


I think we're already light-years ahead of the Cavs. Why? Because Amar'e is the 2nd best player on either team. The key to winning any series is having 2 of the top 3 players in any given series. Take a look at the Finals, which is evidence in and of itself of this trend. LeBron-Amar'e is better than any pairing LeBron has in CLE. If the rumors are true and we could potentially trade for Tony Parker, the Knicks are more than golden with LJ-Amar'e-Parker trio and role players.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

If anything, I hope they are looking to reroute him like the poster above said. Ellis is one of the fastest players in the league, but he isn't a good enough outside shooter to play in D'Antoni's system, he can't carry the load as a #1 or even #2 option (see all the 6-24 shooting games he had this year), and above all he is NOT a point guard (their offense was a mess until Stephon Curry started paying better toward the end of the year), which is what the Knicks really need for D'Antoni's system or any system that is as uptempo (like Nelson's in GS).


----------

